# Pre Wold War 1



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2017)

Voisin Goupy No1 1908

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2017)

Goupy No.2 Emile Ladougne

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bleriot at Cannes 1910

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 4, 2017)

Despite what the captioner has written, that's not a Bleriot; it's the 1910 Gregoire-Gyp, "with Hanriot style undercarriage." according to my invaluable_ French Aeroplanes before the Great War_ by the doyen of early aviation, the Late Leo Opdyke.


----------

